# My Freemasonry Webcast



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2017)

Quick question, would the Brethren be interested in a My Freemasonry webcast/show? The show would cover a range of topics and would be available on iTunes, the My Freemasonry Website, YouTube and our Mobile App. Sound epic or a total waste of time?


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 27, 2017)

Epic...that'd be really cool. I think it could be very successful. I think a good, nitty-gritty show on topics that some are afraid to speak about is due. It gives fellows the chance to hear other perspectives if they want to or if they can't or don't go to lodge much anymore, they can at least contemplate some things and all things Masonic.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 27, 2017)

Sure! I'd tune in.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 27, 2017)

Yup id watch it

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 28, 2017)

Would it by chance be like the Masonic Roundtable or Phoenix Masonry live? 

I would check it out or possibly participate. New faces and voices are always good.


----------



## PKC (Mar 1, 2017)

I sure will tune in. 
I m fr Hong Kong and considering to approach a local lodge. Have heard ppl say a variety of things on radio show, webcast show. I m happy to discover this forum and u all have clarify things over here. 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 1, 2017)

PKC said:


> I sure will tune in.
> I m fr Hong Kong and considering to approach a local lodge. Have heard ppl say a variety of things on radio show, webcast show. I m happy to discover this forum and u all have clarify things over here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using My Freemasonry mobile app




I like little man's tux in your pic there!


----------



## PKC (Mar 1, 2017)

Guys, where else could i find trust worthy info on freemason. May be a book that acts as a go to guide. 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 1, 2017)

PKC said:


> Guys, where else could i find trust worthy info on freemason. May be a book that acts as a go to guide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using My Freemasonry mobile app




I don't know anything about these lodges, and I'm not sure they're under UGLE. It does mention the Grand Lodge of England so it could be. But these sites here have some good information on the multiple lodges around there.

http://www.zetlandhall.com/
http://www.pglfe.org/

UPDATE: It appears the Zetland Hall is under United Grand Lodge of England. The other appears to be under the Grand Lodge of Ireland, which is recognized by the UGLE to the best of my knowledge. I'm sure others on here could verify that.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 1, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I don't know anything about these lodges, and I'm not sure they're under UGLE. It does mention the Grand Lodge of England so it could be. But these sites here have some good information on the multiple lodges around there.
> 
> http://www.zetlandhall.com/
> http://www.pglfe.org/
> ...


Recognized. 

The Grand Lodge of Ireland is the second most oldest and the oldest in continuous existence. No specific record of its foundation exists but 1725 is the year celebrated for its foundation as the oldest reference to GLI comes from the Dublin Weekly Journal of 26 June 1725 – two days after St. John the Baptist 24 June feast day.


----------

